# FlameBoxElder from east Texas



## BarbS (May 7, 2013)

I finally had time to make a pen. Here is a Mesa Click pen from a blank of Kevin's Flame Box Elder (not a stabilized blank):

[attachment=24489]
[attachment=24490]
[attachment=24491]


----------



## robert421960 (May 7, 2013)

thats a nice pen Barb 
i know what stabilizing does but does it change the look of the finished wood any?
i see alot of people stating that what they turned is not stabilized
just curious why you mention that?


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2013)

Nice Barb. Nice form. I can't wait to see the stabilized one!


----------



## BarbS (May 7, 2013)

Robert, only because Kevin sent me a sample of stabilized FBE I haven't used yet. This is from a prior stash. And, I've never turned stabilized wood, so I'll let you know if I find a difference. I imagine when it's polished up, one wouldn't be able to tell a difference.


----------



## rdabpenman (May 7, 2013)

Nice work on that non-stabilized FBE Barb.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 7, 2013)

Very nice Barb  You always seem to class this place up a bit - and truth be told we probably need it  Great work 
Scott


----------



## longbeard (May 8, 2013)

Very nice Barb, looks good with the hardware. I have not done a mesa yet, how is the click version, smooth, quite?


----------



## BarbS (May 8, 2013)

Thanks, all. Harry, I did have some difficulty getting the click mechanism to operate smoothly and consistently. I've heard others have lots of complaints about click pens available, too. Not sure I'll order more click kits, when there are so many good reliable kits to do, these seem a bit problematic. They're working now, after much reassembly (I've done three, had to canabalize one to replace parts) but I won't be surprised if someone I've 'gifted' calls and needs to send it for more work. Just my opinion, but no, I don't really like the click versions.


----------



## Bean_counter (May 8, 2013)

Barb you should sign up for the pen exchange! It's too bad about click pens, it's amazing a cheap plastic Wally world pen can work but a 6-12 pen kit won't work correctly. I'd love to have a click pen,but not worth the expense if they don't work.


----------



## BarbS (May 9, 2013)

I agree.. can't figure out why a clicker from Bic will click until you drive everyone nuts with it, but a kit click has so many problems. Too busy right now for another exchange, but I may change my mind by the deadline.


----------



## longbeard (May 9, 2013)

Barb, have you tried the long clickers? I've made several and really like them.
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=9619&category_id=173&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## BarbS (May 10, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Barb, have you tried the long clickers? I've made several and really like them.
> http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=9619&category_id=173&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60



No, I haven't. These Mesas are my first clickers. Others have mentioned those. I'll keep it in mind, thanks.


----------

